# Keyed car, 5 panels - misses' car :/



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

4 cars done on the street, her car is that lovely dark purple. Not sure wether this is repairable with painnt and wet sanding. I have wet sanded scratches like that before but not on that large a space/size of scratches.

Bonnet and both sides been done....

What are your thoughts? Possible to touch up with many layers and wet sand out or just bang it through the insurance and get spanked next year on a premium?

 

 

Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why,why? The mindless :devil: I hope karma comes to them. They look quite bad and only a respray is needed IMO


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

I know right, I feel obliged to try but like you say, i think they are quite bad, plus jap paint


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What total scum. That's just unbelievable. 

Anyhoo, I think you could give it a go but I think to get a finish you'd be happy with, a respray is your best option. Some of the body guys will hopefully be along to let you know what they think. 

Hope you get it sorted bud. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I've had two cars keyed in the past, both cases were in different parts of Carlisle - not my home address.

One wasn't as bad and I polished most of it out, I traded the car in though soon after.

My other car was 6 months old and I spent £800 trying to put it right, the best bit was that it was written off a week later.

I dread parking my car anywhere by the roadside, especially overnight, as we just have too many delinquents on our streets, and a nice shiny car just stands out to them.

I'd price up the cost of a respray and see if it is worth claiming or trying to pick up the tab yourself. Will depend on excesses and likely premium rise; maybe try to get an insurance quote as if you have made a claim to see the possible difference.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

anyone else got any ideas? I am still at a loss!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

You could always have a go yourself, but a lot of time and care will be needed and its not to say you will be happy with the finish. A respray is really the only way to go


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

I take it you can feel it with your nail, the pictures do look as though it's very deep, if you can feel it with your finger nail it's a spray job .....bloody scum bags


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Yup respray, any kind of touch up won't make it how it was, consider paying privately or as you said go through insurance


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Worth having a go yourself wet sanding and compounding see if you can live with it, if not then nothing lost as respray will sort. Mindless idiots.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd just go through your insurance and get it resprayed, that's what I did when my car was keyed and to be honest I didn't notice much change in my insurance come renewal time.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ended up going through the insurance. The job they did was ok actually but the finishing was terrible! Hologram central! i will get some pics when I get it under the lights


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

You can get that, shops don't have the time to really finish off with fine polish


----------

